# Tiger bought a dive boat...



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Reportedly, Tiger Woods has bought a 2-3 millon dollar dive boat. Damn, must be a helluva boat! I'll post the link if I can find pics...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The man has made over $1 Billion. Okay, he probably got about half of that after taxes, management fees, etc

How do you spend the interest on $500M dollars?

Thats $500 Million!

At a conservative, 5% return,ayear taxed at 35%.He'll have $25 Million per year....about $4450 a DAY AFTER TAXESto spend.

HOLY CRAP!!! $4450 a day, AFTER taxes...

Frig him...

Jim


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wonder if he would loan me $250K!

Or....

If anyone on here is a capital investor please email me. 

STEVE HOLLOWAY

[email protected]


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe its called the Solitude.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tiger has long been an avid diver and spearfisher and even spent his honeymoon diving off of his boat, Solitude. He occasionally cave dives over in the Big Bend area too.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually, his 1st boat was Privacy, the new one is Solitude...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think he's a big free deepdiver enthusiast too... Those guys are nuts!

Jim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought it was named "Muff Diver". Or "Mistress # ?" 

Let's start a new "Name Tigers Boat" thread.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this the one?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Run Dover (2/15/2010)*
> 
> Let's start a new "Name Tigers Boat" thread.


"Why cant you be satisfied with a HOLE IN ONE"


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

"18 Holes" find the last 4!!!

"Sex Rehab" is for quitters...


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Seeing that pic reminds me of on of our old tenants! The Wife took every pair of pants and cut the crotch out of them, Piled all his stuff on the curb, looters and everyone getting what they wanted..... He cheated on her...... LOL Well come to find out he was not cheating and she destroyed all his belongings! LOL 

"As the Stomach turns" thatrs what we call these soap operas!! LOL That was funny to see...


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Ya. a 61 Garlington. turned the best sportfish into a damn dive boat. what a d-bag. ruined a great boat by leaving the riggers off and adding scuba tank holders to it.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *killrjenkins (3/2/2010)*Ya. a 61 Garlington. turned the best sportfish into a damn dive boat. what a d-bag. ruined a great boat by leaving the riggers off and adding scuba tank holders to it.




:boo


----------

